# help, grain filling shellac, finishing teak



## chrisrhien (Aug 22, 2017)

Trying to fill the grain on teak board with 2 pound cut shellac 3 coat and then sand back with 400 grit (wet sanding), wipe the slurry, then when the board dry the pores looks like filled with the slurry. What im doing wrong? How can i fix this board now?


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

You can't wipe all the slurry out of the pores Brush or spray another coat of shellac on it will dissolve the slurry powder and help fill the pores. It is going to take a lot of shellac to fill those pores. Why not use a wood filler like timbermate before the shellac that will speed up the processquite a bit.


----------



## chrisrhien (Aug 22, 2017)

in my country (indonesia) i havent found a good filler (good as have pleasing colour or easy to change its colour) they all came with certain wood colour (lighter) and when i tried to add watercolour or dye, it only change a little even if i added quite much. Maybe tomorrow i will try fill with gypsum powder mix with water and acrylic paint

for the white slurry that in the pores, i'm able to remove most of it by scrubbing with fine steel wool + acetone


----------

